# Young Men Gaining by Anonymous (BHM. Magic, XWG)



## WG Story Drone (Mar 18, 2009)

(~BHM, Magic, ~XWG  two young listeners learn how the fattest man in the world became that way.)

*Young Men Gaining
By Anonymous*
(Migrated, with a few small revisions, from the Weight Room _Anonymous Archives_)​
Joe and I had heard rumors about the fat man who lived next door to us. Some say he is the fattest man ever to have lived. So with our teenage curiosity piqued, and nothing better to do on a long, boring, summer afternoon, we set out across the field that separated our two small farmhouses.

Along with the rumors of enormous girth, came the usual rumors of vicious guard dogs, and crazy family members armed with shotguns. So it was with trepidation that we leapt the barbed wire fence and approached the house across the field looking for blubber the likes of which we had never seen before.

As we neared the house, we realized that there were no guard dogs or crazy relatives, or that if they were there, they were out for now.

"Let's look in a window," Joe suggested, so I obliged him by letting him stand on my back.

"Hold still," he huffed, "you're not very stable!"

"You're too heavy," I griped back. Joe and I were quite chubby - some might even say fat, but it didn't bother us. We kind of liked our pliable bodies, and the thought of someone fatter than us living right next door to me was too much a challenge to our curiosity. "Do you see anything?"

"Not yet, let's try another window"

On the second window, I got to look.

"Whacha see, Pete?" Joe said, grunting under my weight.

"I'm not sure," I said, but as soon as the words left my lips, I figured out what it was I was staring at.

Poking through one of the doors to the room I was looking into was this strange off-white and pinkish rounded thing. It looked like a gigantic ooze of molasses frozen halfway through the door. It was as wide as the door and about a foot and a half tall, rounded and obviously spilling into this room from the next room (the one with the shades drawn). It was only when it moved that I realized it was human flesh! If this was part of the fat man then he must truly be the fattest man on the face of the earth!

"Joe, you're not going to believe this, so just come with me!" I said, jumping off his back.

We went around to the front door, which was unlocked, and went in. I was only so bold because I was now certain that the fat man was alone. As we approached the room in question, I heard Joe gasp as he realized what the mound on the floor led to. Soon we were looking into an average-sized bedroom filled wall to wall with the fold of flab of the world's fattest man fast asleep and probably completely naked, though it was difficult to tell at his size.

He must have sensed us coming or heard the floorboards creak, because he awoke with a start to see two chubby, wide-eyed, open-mouthed teens staring at him. He started to laugh.

"I suppose I should tell you how I got like this since your curiosity was obviously enough to overwhelm your sense of manners, or did I just sleep through your knock on the door? It's OK. Look, just climb up onto me and make yourselves comfortable. It won't hurt me, honestly. 

"There, that's better.

"It all started when I was on an archeological dig in Florida, unearthing a 450-year-old pirate settlement when I stumbled upon a strange artifact. t didn't look like much really, just a cheap glass bottle, the kind of which you find at any suburban swap meet, but it was much more.

"It had a pretty iridescence about its coloration, and I thought it would look good if it were cleaned for display, so i started rubbing it, and you know what? GENIES REALLY EXIST!!!!!

"Well, at first I didn't believe it either, but she said I was her master for the rest of my life and all of her power was at my disposal, but I could only use the wishes to affect me directly.

"At first, I thought of wealth, power, all the usual things, but I decided to take the genie back to my hotel room and think about this further, because I know you have to be careful what you wish for, because you may just get it!

"I spent most of the night talking to the genie about what I should wish for and about how she got into the bottle and her history and desires too. She said she didn't want to be freed from service because she enjoyed making others happy; she hibernates through the time from one master to the next, and she liked me. No one else had shown any interest in her before, she said.

"Eventually, I decided to start with something simple and I've always liked this part of the country so I wished to live in this farmhouse. After we moved in here, I began to think of other things - great meals, a beautiful garden, a state of the art entertainment center and laser discs of every movie ever made - the usual stuff. But, eventually I got tired of those things and began to think of myself - I mean my body. I decided to try different hair colors and lengths, as well as skin tone but eventually went back to my natural state. There was, however, one aspect of me that never felt quite right.

"You see, I've always wanted to be FAT. I had been skinny all of my life and always thought that it just wasn't me. Maybe I was a sumo warrior in another life, but my skinny body never appealed to me and I always felt inhibited sexually and otherwise because of it. And even beyond that, I wanted to gain the weight, not just instantly weigh 600 pounds. I had tried to gain in the past, but never met with any success, so at 170 pounds on my 6 foot frame, I wished to get FATTER!

"'How much and how fast?' said the genie.

"I had never really thought about it. I mean, how do you know what is fat enough until you get there? So I just said a pound a day until I say stop.

"'It is done,' she said.

"Over the next week, I felt my body start to grow and my clothes get tighter. It caused me so much pleasure on every level that by the second week, I was walking around with a permanent smile and hard-on. At the end of the week, I revised my wish.

"'Genie,' I said. 'I wish to gain 3 pounds a day until I say stop.'

"'It is done.'

"Then I thought that if I was only gaining FAT, that I would soon tire easily and not enjoy it, but she said she had taken care of that by making sure that I would gain the appropriate muscle, bone, blood vessels and other body parts to compensate. She also said that I would probably feel hungrier all the time soon as my organs expanded proportionately too, although I wouldn't have to eat all the food ordinarily necessary to get that fat that fast. If I had to do that, I'd have no time for anything else, and I didn't want that. And in a very strange voice, she said she thought I was looking better with the added weight. Little did I know how much she truly liked my FAT!

"So it was with great anticipation that I awaited the mounds of jiggly blubber that were soon to be piled on my then 184-pound frame. Eight days and 24pounds later I revised my wish again!

"'Genie,' I said. 'I wish to gain 5 pounds a day!'

"'It is done...Are you happy with where the fat is growing on your body-that-looks-better-every-day?'

"I hadn't thought of that, so I told her that I wanted my butt to be my biggest attribute for now, followed by my belly, thighs, and the rest of me, but NO double chin. She said it is done and that she thought my choices would look beautiful, with this look of desire in her eyes.

"All through the next few days I would feel my clothes tighten during the day, and I could practically watch my gut growing! It was the biggest sexual turn-on I've ever experienced, knowing I was getting all the time fatter and FATTER and FATTER and FATTER!!!! I even started to gain beyond the five-pound limit, but genie said it was just the food I was eating. As I got fatter I got hungrier and the food and getting fatter turned me on so much that I was eating enough to put extra weight on me.

"One week later, I revised my wish again!

"'Genie,' I said. 'I now wish to gain 10 pounds a day!'

"'It is done,' she said, and came from behind me to fondle my growing love handles and spare tire that bulged over the size 44" jeans that my butt filled to the seeming bursting point. I knew she was a good masseur from all of the massages I had been getting ever since I found her bottle - very few things beat a good massage, but she was about to show me one.

"I relaxed into her caress, and her hands went all over my fat body lovingly. I was surprised when she started undoing my pants, which my body fairly exploded out of (I was gaining a pound of FAT every 2 1/2 hours!), but I always felt safe with her around and I decided to see what would come from this new experience of sensuality. Besides, my dick was as hard as a rock and got harder as she undid each of my pants buttons.

"She practically had to peel my jeans off of my ballooning thighs. Then she lowered me to the floor and started to fondle me everywhere from head to toe as I quivered at her touch, both from emotion and from fatness. It was the most sensual touching experience I've ever had, but it went no further. When I asked her why, she said that I'd have to wait until I got FATTER. A great lover of anticipation, I agreed knowing that I'd bee enormous in no time.

"After two days of outgrowing several sizes of pants a day, I revised my wish again.

"'Genie,' I said. 'I now wish to gain 25 pounds a day!!'

"I could tell even she was in shock at my request of more than a pound of delicious FAT an hour, but she smiled a twisted smile of sexual desire and said soft and slow, 'It is done.'

"The rest of the day was spent in a whirl of food, sex and mounds and pile of voluptuous wiggling, jiggling, soft, squishy FAT. By the end of the day, my now 300-pound body was the most beautiful thing I had ever seen. You really could sit still and watch my butt expand with soft fleshy roundness. My belly was starting to sag down over the part of flesh above my dick, and the thought of my dick permanently under the weight of my bouncy, jiggly, belly made me shoot instantly.

"And the sex...THE SEX!!!!! Every square inch (and that was a lot of inches now) of my huge body was now an erogenous zone, and Genie was a master of touch sensations. She would give me goose bumps instantly by rubbing her hands over my body at a height that only disturbed my body hairs (from the peach fuzz on the seemingly uncovered parts to the thickness of my beard) but did not touch my skin. She was also an expert at pleasing me with intercourse of every position and type imaginable. I was also given great pleasure by being able to reciprocate and she seemed to be in ecstasy as I fondled and rubbed her. I truly loved her and the realization, a few days later, that she truly loved me hit me like a ton of bricks.

"I was now 400 pounds of beautiful blubber! And I asked her if she loved me. 

"She said she had always loved me from even before she found me on the beach. She explained to me how, 4000 years ago, when I first became her master, she gave me what I wanted, and what I wanted was food, and lots of it! As I grew fatter, she started to feel desire for me, and used her power to help me be happy and fat, She loved me and I loved her in a love that is the stuff of legend. When I grew old and was near death, together we tried to find a way to keep ourselves together, but she didn't have the power to stop death. Sadly, we were ready to part forever when I was told of a belief in the east that we do not truly die but reincarnate until we are done with our work on this world. She then used her power to discover the truth to this belief and requested to be set free to place herself where my next incarnation would find her. I found her every time and together we grew, and grew to love each other, FATNESS always being a centerpiece to our sensual pleasure.

"After the night of her explanation, I started getting fatter at an alarming rate, which caused us both no end of joy. Soon it became apparent that no matter how much I tried, there was a limit to mobility with being so FAT. Ever since then, I spend different parts of the day at whatever size I want, and my favorite for the afternoon nap (we're usually up late at night) is FAT ENOUGH TO FILL A ROOM.

"So, that's my story. What do you two chubby young men think?"

I looked over at my friend Joe at the question, hoping he would answer so I didn't have to admit to my secret longing to put on FAT like this man had done. I didn't even need to be this fat or a genie to do it. I could get FAT easily enough with my appetite and body type. Joe answered for me.

"Where's the genie now?"

"She's asleep underneath me," said the fat man. "She likes to feel the weight of my body on top of her, and she doesn't need to breathe anyway. I'm glad you liked my story."

"We didn't say that," I said.

"One look at your shorts during the story and I could tell you were enjoying it."

It was true. I had been hard at some of the more fat-filled descriptions of his body and of the sex, but I didn't know that Joe had felt the same way.

"If you two want to experience some of the pleasure of being seriously obese," he said. Perhaps I can persuade the genie to let you gain beautiful blubber the way I did."

This time I did notice Joe's dick snap to attention like only a teenager's can as mine did the same at the mention of incredible FAT gain.

"But to prove that you're serious about a life devoted to the pleasures of ample flesh," he went on "I don't want you coming back here until you've both put on some more weight. Let's say ten pounds. That shouldn't take too long with your physiques. And next time you come back, come in the early evening, and that time - please knock."

We climbed down off his mountain of blubber and out of the room he filled, and as we were crossing the field I could tell we were both thinking the same thing - who'll get FAT the fastest?

"I gotta go home now," Joe said unconvincingly.

I knew what he was going to do once he got there.

When I got home the first thing I said to my mother as I burst into the kitchen was, "I'm hungry. What do we have to eat?!"


----------



## fat hiker (Apr 23, 2019)

I'm glad this one got migrated and saved.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Jun 27, 2021)

I'm glad too as I've never read it before. I don't suppose it could be continued, please.


----------

